# Emergency lighting



## 39564 (Mar 8, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with a Powerscape Mini IPS? 

I'm trying to use some 23 watt led fixtures as egress lighting. These would also function as normal lighting,which is controlled via dimming system. The system voltage is 120/208.

Thanks in advance.
Dave


----------

